# Children Electric Vehicle



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

12V is for kids toys like them power wheels with plastic bodys & wheels
...super slow on pavement
...on grass their even slower 
...& it drains the batteries quickly

Look for at least 24V motors

I've built a couple of nice little electric go karts for my kids

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ6bcBy1O1M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RjUPNhhPoE&list=PLoL6eIYWPO_keNZBEhfrew8UB5maK25Nl&index=3

They both have 24V 450W motors & (2) 12V 12AH SLA batteries


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Obvious spammer above. Please ignore.


----------



## laurasw (Jan 10, 2021)

I recommend Best choice products ride on car. I bought this for my son for his 3rd birthday and he loves it so much. He rode it almost daily for 6 months. The battery has a lot of lifespan, and the speed is adjustable.


----------



## Darwin12 (Jun 16, 2021)

bignelly79 said:


> Hi, new to forum...
> 
> I am looking for some advice, I always wanted a battery car when growing up so I recently bought myself a eGolf
> 
> ...


I think you should go with 24v ride on cars. These are more powerful than 12v also have amazing battery life. I bought it for my daughter on her 4th birthday and she really likes it. She drives it daily on our green space. I bought it from kidzauto. If you also want something like this then just visit their website.


----------



## saxere7 (Nov 19, 2021)

bignelly79 said:


> Hi, new to forum...
> 
> I am looking for some advice, I always wanted a battery car when growing up so I recently bought myself a eGolf
> 
> ...


Hi folks,
what are THE best AA rechargeable batteries out there for my flash guns that you have personally used and ended up really pleased with?
The last time I purchased a bunch of them was man like close to four years ago and I did NOT like the way they performed, the EBL 2,800 mAh. I'm not buying those again. Will the Amazon Basics be better or just as good (based on price) or have you found something much better recently?
Thanks


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

They're all Chinese-made and most use sealed lead acid batteries, afaik. 

Anything electrical can catch fire, so maybe go with a windup spring if you want 100% guarantees in life 😂


----------



## Ricky_Stun (2 mo ago)

I got this 24V buggy for my kid. It's been holding up pretty well the past few months. It has rubber tires, 55w motors and the touchscreen and AC fan are a nice touch. Got it from R&G Toys.


----------

